# New Year boost for small businesses in Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The first ever Australian Small Business Commissioner, Mark Brennan, takes up his position today as part of a national campaign to make it easier for small businesses in the country. He will work closely with the government to provide the highest quality advice on issues that affect small businesses. Small businesses development in Western Australia [...]

Click to read the full news article: New Year boost for small businesses in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

